# Sekunden abschneiden



## DeKa (27. Okt 2004)

Hallo Leute ich hab da mal ne frage;
also ich hab ne bd2 und geb die werte über java in ne html tabelle aus ... zum einen wird die uhrzeit ausgegeben z.B. 10:42:55 ,wisst ihr wie ich die sekunden abschneiden kann?????
oder geht das überhaupt???


----------



## Roar (27. Okt 2004)

bd2?
bist du dir sicher dass du nicht javascript meinst?


----------



## Guest (27. Okt 2004)

Oh ich meinte DB2 ,und jaaa meinte javascript


----------



## abollm (27. Okt 2004)

Schau auch einmal hier z.B.:

http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/db2/library/techarticle/0211yip/0211yip3.html


----------



## Roar (27. Okt 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jaaa meinte javascript


dann biste hier urfalsch


----------



## Guest (27. Okt 2004)

ist das nicht irgendwie das selbe?


----------



## Roar (27. Okt 2004)

sind ja nur zwei völlig verschiedene sachen, aber macht ja nix
rtff http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Guest (27. Okt 2004)

mhhh ok dann muss ich mit meinem SimpleDateFormat selber klarkommen  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Okt 2004)

Ich habe mal kräftig geschoben ;-)


----------

